# updating BIOS on ASUS M2A-VM



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm planning to do a major reinstall next month and currently, I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x86 on my computer. My full specifications are as follows:

- ASUS M2A-VM motherboard 
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Dual Core CPU (codename "Windsor") at 2.2GHz
- 6GB DDR2 PC2-5300 memory
- Integrated ATI Radeon X1250 graphics
- BIOS: Pheonix Technologies LTD BIOS, Asus M2A-VM ACPI BIOS Revision 0302, dated 03/07/2007

I want to know how can I safely update my BIOS to the latest version? The reason that I'm asking this is that is I'm planning to upgrade into a 64-bit version of Windows 7.

I found out from this link here (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- windows 7 64 bit on asus m2a-vm) that one user has the same motherboard and he was able to install the 64-bit version of Windows 7 - without any problems.

However, he pointed out that there were issues with the installation and he suggests the following:

1) Update the BIOS to the latest version (if your motherboard's version is not 2302).
2) Clear the RTC RAM by changing the jumpers in the motherboard.
3) Change all drive settings in the BIOS.

What other suggestions can you advise me in this case? Should I really backup my data before updating the BIOS?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Should I really backup my data before updating the BIOS?


You should have your data backed up reguardless, upgrading the OS will removre all the files.

Honestly I wouldn't upgrade the BIOS. If anything goes wrong the motherboard is dead. See if the upgrade goes fine first then if not give the BIOS update a try.

Did you check to make sure all the drivers will work after a reinstall?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That Mobo should not need a Bios update to use a 64Bit OS.
Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses any problem(s) yo are experiencing.
What Bios version do you have now?
As noted by Masterchiefxx17, a Bios flash gone wrong can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You should have your data backed up reguardless, upgrading the OS will removre all the files.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't upgrade the BIOS. If anything goes wrong the motherboard is dead. See if the upgrade goes fine first then if not give the BIOS update a try.
> 
> Did you check to make sure all the drivers will work after a reinstall?


I haven't tried anything as of yet, other than backing up my files so to speak.



Tyree said:


> That Mobo should not need a Bios update to use a 64Bit OS.
> Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses any problem(s) yo are experiencing.
> What Bios version do you have now?
> As noted by Masterchiefxx17, a Bios flash gone wrong can render a Mobo useless.


This is the BIOS version I have so far:
BIOS: Pheonix Technologies LTD BIOS, Asus M2A-VM ACPI BIOS Revision 0302, dated 03/07/2007

I will have to try installing the 64bit OS - without doing a BIOS update to make sure everything is functioning fine. I've upgraded my desktop system to 6GB of RAM but the maximum an 32-bit (x86) OS can handle is 4GB, as opposed to 8GB for a 64-bit one (x64).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> as opposed to 8GB for a 64-bit one (x64).


You can have up to whatever your motherboard supports in a 64bit system.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What configuration is he 6GB (i.e. 3x2 or 4+42 GB)?


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tyree said:


> What configuration is he 6GB (i.e. 3x2 or 4+42 GB)?


My actual configuration is 2 x 1GB = 2GB and 2 x 2 = 4GB. 
So therefore, 2 x 3 = 6GB


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as its running in a dual channel mode your fine. You'll lose performance if you try to run it in a triple channel.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All slots are filled so it's in Dual Channel.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> As long as its running in a dual channel mode your fine. You'll lose performance if you try to run it in a triple channel.


There's no such thing as triple channel on a s939 platform.


----------

